# Attempted EGD



## bgarofalo (Feb 28, 2011)

How do I code an attempted EGD?  

My physician attempted an egd on a patient with primary tongue CA who had multiple therapies including ratiation and surgery.  He was unable to advance the scope throuth the UES due to either a radiation stricture or an exclusion.


----------



## j.berkshire (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a classic example of the use of modifier -53 (discontinued procedure...due to extenuating circumstances it may be necessary to indicate that a surgical or diagnostic procedure was started, but discontinued.)  I would bill this with 43235-53.


----------



## bgarofalo (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks.  We use -53 for incomplete colonoscopy but I haven't seen an incomplete egd.


----------

